# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  جاوا در Eclipse

## SourceKhan

با درود به دوستان
من میخواهم یک پروژه را با Eclipse از نوع جاوا در لینوکس کار کنم.
میخواستم ببینم که آیا کسی از دوستان هست که بتواند برای برنامه نویسی Eclipse در لینوکس با جاوا منبع مناسبی برای مطالعه معرفی نماید. و اینکه آیا کتابهای برنامه نویس جاوا که در بازار به صورت پارسی چاپ شده اند. به درد کار در لینوکس میخورد یا خیر
با سپاس 
علی

----------


## sobaisobai

سلام دوست عزیز
منبع فارسی که فکر نکنم پیداکنی اگه هم پیدا کنی یه دردنمیخوره.باید بری دنبال آموزش به زبان اصلی
من خودم از Eclipse استفاده میکنم چیز خاصی نداره.
کسی که جاواکاره تو Notepad هم کد میزنه
اگه کمکی یا سوالی داشتی بپرس

----------


## FremderJunge

کد نویسی با جاوا در تمام پلت فرم ها یکی هست و تفاوتی نداره شما میتونی همون Application رو که توی ویندوز مینویسی هنگام Setup سازی به فایل اجرایی به هر نوع پلت فرمی تبدیل کنی.
مثلا شما کدی که تو ویندوز اجرا میکنی رو میتونی کپی کنی و در لینوکس دقیقا همون رو اجرا بگیری البته در صورت نصب Java RunTime مخصوص همون پلت فرم.

----------


## elham moein

کتابی که در مورد eclips توضیح داده introduction to programmin in java

----------


## adnan9011

کار با eclipse در لینوکس چیز خاصی نداره که بگم ...
اگه مبنا بگیریم که شما میخوای لینوکس نصب کنی و بعدش بخوای با Eclipse کد بزنی ...
1) جاوا رو نصب کن : JDK
2) Eclipse رو اجرا کن ... که نیاز به نصب کردن نداره فقط کافیه که Ectract کنی و بعدش هم فایل Eclipse رو اجرا

کد زنی در این محیط مثل کد زنی در ویندوزه ... هیچ فرقی نداره

----------


## hassan_mb2012

سلام دوست عزیز 
من تازه میخوام با جاوا آشنا بشم اگر کتاب مفیدی به فارسی داری درون سایت قرار بده استفاده کنیم 

مـــــــــــــــــرســـــ  ــــــــــــــــــــی :بوس:

----------


## conter

خوب دوستان عزیز مایی که تا حالا کد نزدیم با جاوا و حالا میخوایم شروع کنیم با eclipse کد بزنیم هیچ آموزشی نیست ؟؟؟ منبع خارجی چی ؟؟؟ چون تا ادم بخواد خودش با eclipse اشنا شه خیلی طول میکشه !!!

----------


## hadi0x7c7

کتاب که زیاده من خودم تا ۳۰۰ صفحه اول Thinking in java رو خوندم بد نیست (این کتاب فقط مفهومه نه روش های برنامه نویسی مثلا socket programming) و همچنین The java programming language  از خود سازنده زبان واسه برنامه نویسای حرفه ای.

----------


## endexample

سلام دوست من
باید به یه نکته توجه کردکه برنامه نویسی جاوا در لینوکس و ویندوز و مک هیچ تفاوتی ندارند شما از همان jdk و همان ادیتور و همان کد ها استفاده میکنید این یکی از مهم ترین ویژگی های جاوا هستش و برا منابع فارسی بایدبگم یه سری کتاب هایی هست تالف احمد رضا صدیقی ار اساتید خوب کشور البته مال قبل بود برای شروعتا حد متوسط خیلی خوبه شما میتونید تحت ویندوز و یا وبش رو تهیه و استفاده کنیم

----------


## sepideh-

با سلام 
کسی هست دراین پیج که با استفاده از جاوا ژنتیک الگوریتم کارکرده باشه؟ که بتونه به من کمک کنه؟

----------


## SilverLearn

ببین این می تونه بهت کمک کنه ...

http://jgap.sourceforge.net/

www.znu.ac.ir/data/members/fazli_saeid/ANN/ga_pdf.pdf‎


و همچنین کتاب کامل زیر


www.markwatson.com/opencontent_data/JavaAI3rd.pdf‎

----------

